# Less is More?



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I know how everyone loves to share pictures. I came across this in a blog and it seems like an incredibly easy way to post a link to your pics:

Project Minus (www.min.us)

All you have to do is go to the site, it will open a web page, and then you drag your picture file from your file browser (Windows Explorer, Mac Finder) or photo manager (iPhoto, Picasa, etc.) to the web page, and it will create a link that you can use to share the picture in your HT post. Cool beans. 

example:
http://min.us/mvpl9Tk
http://min.us/mvpqcTT


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

nice pictures.


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice idea, but I prefer to post actual pictures and have others do the same.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

that's kinda wild. i agree that it's nice to post up stuff on a website with an address that you know and can find, but man is that easy. great if you have to get something posted in a hurry, or for non-tech people who just want to put a couple pics up. gonna bookmark that. wonder how it works... and can you put the url in the html code so the pic shows in your post?

edit: guess not.

http://min.us/mvbDoz9

--rick


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

chopchange said:


> Nice idea, but I prefer to post actual pictures and have others do the same.


I don't follow what you mean by "post actual pictures." Do you mean post pictures to your photo gallery here on HobbyTalk?


Edit: Now I think you mean an actual pic that shows up in the post, rather than a link that you have to click on to get to a pic.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> can you put the url in the html code so the pic shows in your post?
> 
> edit: guess not.
> 
> ...


You can, but you gotta pick the link they give you under the photo on the photo's web page - the one that ends in .jpg. 

If I follow the link above to your pic's minus page, there's another link to just the photo http://min.us/ictdWI.JPG that will work to display the photo in a post. 

I didn't display it here bcs it's a biggie. It doesn't give you any choices of smaller versions like many photo sites do. Probably will soon, though... it's a pretty new site.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Just trying something out.

http://min.us/mbuDwd0vmguQS6


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Rolls said:


> Edit: Now I think you mean an actual pic that shows up in the post, rather than a link that you have to click on to get to a pic.


yeah, that's what i meant. in the past, some people have gotten in trouble for hotlinking to pics that were not theirs... i.e. some 3rd party has a pic of something on their website and someone here linked it so the pic itself shows up in the post, not just a link to it. apparently it can cause bandwidth problems if it gets linked like that on a high-traffic site. other times, on some image hosting sites i think, you get a generic image that says that kind of posting is not allowed.

just wondered if this was that kind of situation. looks like it's not, though from what you posted at the end there...

--rick


----------



## minus (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi AfxToo,

Thanks so much for sharing Minus and starting the thread. I'm John , Co-founder of Minus and just saw this thread on Google, thought I'd drop by and say Hi to everyone! 

Feel free to send any feedback/suggestions 

Cheers!



AfxToo said:


> I know how everyone loves to share pictures. I came across this in a blog and it seems like an incredibly easy way to post a link to your pics:
> 
> Project Minus Minus
> 
> All you have to do is go to the site, it will open a web page, and then you drag your picture file from your file browser (Windows Explorer, Mac Finder) or photo manager (iPhoto, Picasa, etc.) to the web page, and it will create a link that you can use to share the picture in your HT post. Cool beans.


----------



## minus (Nov 22, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> that's kinda wild. i agree that it's nice to post up stuff on a website with an address that you know and can find, but man is that easy. great if you have to get something posted in a hurry, or for non-tech people who just want to put a couple pics up. gonna bookmark that. wonder how it works... and can you put the url in the html code so the pic shows in your post?
> 
> 
> --rick


Thanks  In terms of HTML Code for inserting into websites, we have an *EMBED* option in the works with plugins for wordpress, firefox, chrome, windows desktop and more in the making!


----------



## minus (Nov 22, 2010)

Rolls said:


> You can, but you gotta pick the link they give you under the photo on the photo's web page - the one that ends in .jpg.
> 
> If I follow the link above to your pic's minus page, there's another link to just the photo that will work to display the photo in a post.
> 
> I didn't display it here bcs it's a biggie. It doesn't give you any choices of smaller versions like many photo sites do. Probably will soon, though... it's a pretty new site.



We will have smaller thumbnail versions as an option soon 




ParkRNDL said:


> yeah, that's what i meant. in the past, some people have gotten in trouble for hotlinking to pics that were not theirs... i.e. some 3rd party has a pic of something on their website and someone here linked it so the pic itself shows up in the post, not just a link to it. apparently it can cause bandwidth problems if it gets linked like that on a high-traffic site. other times, on some image hosting sites i think, you get a generic image that says that kind of posting is not allowed.
> 
> just wondered if this was that kind of situation. looks like it's not, though from what you posted at the end there...
> 
> --rick


Bandwidth will not be an issue for us, so feel free to hotlink images. However we'd recommend linking to a hotlinked image to the gallery as well 




chopchange said:


> Nice idea, but I prefer to post actual pictures and have others do the same.


Hi,

Can you please elaborate? We are adding function to "Browse by folder" when uploading for those that prefer that during certain cases (hard to find pictures) etc...if that's what you mean.

Cheers


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think what chopchange is referring to this example:










The picture being right in the post without having to click a link to see it.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Minus, thanks for providing such an easy to use and useful picture sharing utility. I think the ideal scenario for sites like this would be to embed thumbnail previews that serve as links to the full sized images. Second best is direct links. Having actual pictures in the posting eats up screen real estate and obscures the dialog, which is the most important thing in these forums. The pictures are here to augment the conversation, not the other way around. If I'm just looking for pictures there are plenty of photo-only sites to use. 

What I like about Minus is its utter simplicity and and ease of use by novices. No account to set up, no folder and file management, no privacy concerns, and no (apparent) size restrictions. I am constantly having to delete old photos from HT to stay under the quota, and now that I have a camera with larger image formats I find myself having to whack photos that are less than a month old to make room. The Minus service is a perfect solution to the quota issues that I am dealing with. I know that I can (because I do) use an online photo service with albums and gigabytes of quota. The only issue I have with some of those sites is that you have to be very careful about what you are sharing with the world versus what you are sharing with family and friends, and if history has taught us anything about companies like the Big G, your privacy is not their top concern. When I post a picture on HT I am giving it away to the HT community, and Minus seems to be a very simple fire & forget way to make it happen. 

I hope Minus is very successful and reliable over the long term. I hope that you find a way to monotize the service in a user friendly way and without losing the ease of use and quality of service.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey John/Minus, if you're still following this thread, take a look at another thread here on this board where one of our members is having problems viewing pictures. maybe you can shed some light?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=310624

start at post 10...

--rick


----------



## minus (Nov 22, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> Hey John/Minus, if you're still following this thread, take a look at another thread here on this board where one of our members is having problems viewing pictures. maybe you can shed some light?
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=310624
> 
> ...



Thanks, will check that thread out!


----------



## minus (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the post! To address your points

- We will have the embed / img code info soon, however we are not very "keen" on making thumbnails (small size). We currently do create shrunken images for the gallery if the image is let's say 2mb, but it will still keep the original size. If the image is already small, we do not want to make an even smaller version. This may change in the near future however.

- We are adding direct links below each image along with html + forum codes with easy copy to clipboard features. 


Our goal is to create a simple and easy sharing platform for users , not just for images but other filetypes soon, and we will definitely keep that in mind while implementing any business models. Be sure to subscribe to us on http://blog.min.us or @mindotus and facebook.com/mindotus ! We are here to stay so look out for cool new features/improvements 

Cheers



AfxToo said:


> Minus, thanks for providing such an easy to use and useful picture sharing utility. I think the ideal scenario for sites like this would be to embed thumbnail previews that serve as links to the full sized images. Second best is direct links. Having actual pictures in the posting eats up screen real estate and obscures the dialog, which is the most important thing in these forums. The pictures are here to augment the conversation, not the other way around. If I'm just looking for pictures there are plenty of photo-only sites to use.
> 
> What I like about Minus is its utter simplicity and and ease of use by novices. No account to set up, no folder and file management, no privacy concerns, and no (apparent) size restrictions. I am constantly having to delete old photos from HT to stay under the quota, and now that I have a camera with larger image formats I find myself having to whack photos that are less than a month old to make room. The Minus service is a perfect solution to the quota issues that I am dealing with. I know that I can (because I do) use an online photo service with albums and gigabytes of quota. The only issue I have with some of those sites is that you have to be very careful about what you are sharing with the world versus what you are sharing with family and friends, and if history has taught us anything about companies like the Big G, your privacy is not their top concern. When I post a picture on HT I am giving it away to the HT community, and Minus seems to be a very simple fire & forget way to make it happen.
> 
> I hope Minus is very successful and reliable over the long term. I hope that you find a way to monotize the service in a user friendly way and without losing the ease of use and quality of service.


----------



## minus (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Sorry for the late response, been an insane few weeks especially with the finals going on for me.
We've added many new features on http://Min.us based on your feedback lately and you can read the release notes on http://blog.min.us 

Some of the new features include:

- Added Forum BBCode, HTML Code for easier sharing
- Ability to drag-n-drop images as well as browse by folder to upload on minus.
- Added Social Icons for easier sharing on Facebook, Twitter, Reddit, Digg etc.. 
- My Gallery page is now updated w/ ability to drag pictures onto it, and you can clear individual galleries.

If anyone has other suggestions or feedback, please leave them here or add to http://feedback.min.us

Thanks again
John


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

John,

Your solution is solving problems right here right now on HobbyTalk.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=311197 (Makes more sense if you start at post #5, because post #1 was edited to add the minus link.)

Thanks for putting together your cool pic sharing site!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, thanks again John. Your photo sharing service is absolutely amazing and incredibly simple to use. I'm surprised to not see it being used even more. I use it whenever I have the need. One of the most exciting parts of this Forum is the photos and your service makes sharing photos so easy. Even a baby caveman could do it.


----------



## minus (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi

Just fixed http://min.us/mine page, it should load all your stuff now.
Small bug fix! Sorry.

Glad to be back, if anyone have specific suggestions feel free to email [email protected]

We got a lot of updates, be sure to subscribe to http://blog.min.us and send us your feedback too.

Cheers


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Cool*

Yes you can. After you put the picture on minus, right click on it and then click copy image location paste it in your post preceded by


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice thanks.


----------



## minus (Nov 22, 2010)

We got a huge update coming soon, be sure to signup with your email address for the newsletter when it is ready


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

micyou03 said:


> Yes you can. After you put the picture on minus, right click on it and then click copy image location paste it in your post preceded by


Explain this a little slower, which box do you click on to have the picture show up, with out having to click on the link pasted? Thanks...RM


----------



## minus (Nov 22, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Explain this a little slower, which box do you click on to have the picture show up, with out having to click on the link pasted? Thanks...RM


Once you upload to http://min.us
You just share the "Share" Link, or click on "Share" under the image for different links.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

http://i.min.us/ineiCe.JPG

I can do this, but a viewer has to click on it to see it...RM


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

If you put the tag







after it, the forum software will recognize the link as a picture and go grab it and display it in the post as an image.

You can add those tags manually or if you're using the advanced reply (rather than "quick reply") you can just hit the image button, which looks like mountains,







, and it will kinda do the tag adding for you. 

I gotta guess that Photobucket must give you a link with the image tags already tacked on, because you've posted a million killer photos of jaw-dropping customs in these here forums.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

So adding those image tags







on either side of this: http://i.min.us/ineiCe.JPG

gives you this:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you muches, just one of the technicals that needed to be solved. Yea, been using Photobucket, but always interested in new stuff...Thanks again...RM
P.S. Just trying to save wear and tear on the mouse...


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> ...been using Photobucket, but always interested in new stuff...


So what is the advantage of Minus over Photobucket? From the descriptions here, they sound pretty much the same.

- D


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Minus is fire & forget and it does not require an account. Adding pictures to minus is totally drag and drop and caveman simple. My main interest in Minus was based on me constantly hitting the HT upload size limits. So far Minus has proven to be extremely useful and incredibly simple to use. When I need to maintain an online photo collection I use Picasa Web, MobileMe, or DropBox.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I've been using MySpace the past few years for the same purpose.
Works good for me so far.


----------



## minus (Nov 22, 2010)

Dslot said:


> So what is the advantage of Minus over Photobucket? From the descriptions here, they sound pretty much the same.
> 
> - D


Alert! The new http://Min.us is out. Be sure to check out out.

Feature Highlights:

- Instant Search (Find users + Search through your own + friends' galleries)
- New Profiles ( ex: http://min.us/u/john )
- Timeline on homepage
- Gallery browse using mouse scroll + copy to clipboard icon
- and more more!
The full changelog here: http://blog.min.us

All suggestions and feedback are welcome =)

Thanks
John


----------



## minus (Nov 22, 2010)

Heya!

We just released a big update with Embed Galleries, Grid View and much more. 

Check out the changelog here: http://blog.min.us/2011/06/21/v2-04-grid-view-embed-galleries-and-public-search/

Cheers!
http://min.us/u/john


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very impressive!


----------



## minus (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey guys!

A big update on http://Minus.com = thought I'd give some news!

- Upload files up to 2 GB per file!

- Brand New Look and Feel for Dashboard - Profiles and more

- New Vanity URLs for profiles such as http://minus.com/john

- Each account receives 10 GB Free. Invite friends to get up to 50 GB more Free via http://minus.com/pages/invite

- Option to connect and auto-post to Facebook and Twitter in settings.

- New iPhone App, Android App and Chrome Extension updates via http://minus.com/pages/tools

Hope everyone likes the changes!


----------



## minus (Nov 22, 2010)

Big update for Minus! 

Brand new iPhone/iPod Touch App released:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/minus/id425091149?mt=8

Brand new Google Chrome extension:
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kgphklnbopgbelmcambccnaecijlnhno

Brand new Firefox addon (Install v.1.7.9)
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/minus-share-simply/versions/

More tools for Minus Android, Windows, Mac and Ubuntu at
http://minus.com/pages/tools

Hope everyone likes the update 
Be sure to send us your feedback via http://feedback.min.us


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks AFX Too and everyone. This is great stuff!! Almost as good as......well, no not that good. LOL!!


----------



## minus (Nov 22, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Hope everyone have a good weekend and a warm thanksgiving.

If you haven't seen it yet, check out the new Minus Explore: http://minus.com/explore

Love to hear everyones feedback!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wrong post


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bump for general purposes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Been usuing Minus for pictures...Is a slideshow possible??? Thanks...RM


----------



## minus (Nov 22, 2010)

Hope everyone saw the latest changes on Minus!
February Newsletter here: 
http://blog.minus.com/newsletter/2-21-2012.htm

What can you do with the new Minus?

- Store up to 50 GB of files
- Upload files up to 2 GB + Unlimited Hotlinking
- Remote Upload from the Web
- Capture Screenshots of Websites 
- Browse images, music, videos, documents
- Apps on Android, iOS, Desktop, Chrome and Firefox:
http://minus.com/pages/tools
- Add Effects to Photos on Website, Android and iPhone
- Capture desktop screenshots on Minus Desktop App


Minus is now on iPad: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/minus/id425091149?mt=8


Also take a look at the Explore page, hope you like it 
http://minus.com/explore


If any suggestions or feedback, please do share!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

worth a return to top


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bump up again


----------

